# Smoked Deer Shoulder



## zacw (Dec 9, 2016)

IMG_1907.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1908.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1909.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1910.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1912.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1913.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016






















IMG_1915.JPG



__ zacw
__ Oct 26, 2016










I took a nice doe with my bow last week, and wanted to smoke a shoulder instead of the usual sausage, or hamburger. I think it came out pretty well.



Here is what I did:



1. I let the meat sit in a cooler for 10 days at around 40 deg.



2. Washed shoulder, dried, and injected with 1 1/2 cups of beef bouillon.



3. Liberally applied yellow mustard, then my meat rub.



4. Place in large plastic bag, and sat in cooler overnight.



5. The next day I covered the meat with bacon strips.



6. Placed in smoker at 235 deg for 3 hours. (Didn't check internal temp)



7. Removed , wrapped in foil, placed in oven at 235  for another hour.



8. After it cooled down I removed the meat from the bone, and chopped it up in the food processor. (Optional)





This made it really good for sandwiches or add BBQ sauce. 



I took pictures but I'm not sure how to add them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks Tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2016)

Z, looks good I'll be over for a sammie !


----------

